
Pencil V3 – Cross-platform open source sketching and prototyping - sandebert
http://pencil.evolus.vn/Next.html
======
sandebert
There are several interesting changes from earlier versions, but I'd like to
highlight that Pencil used to rely on Mozilla XULRunner. Version 3 is a
rewrite and is now based on Electron.

